# Don't suggest thumbed-up shows!



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

I don't use TiVo suggestions at all anymore. At first, it was cool. But after a while of rating shows up or down, it kept suggesting shows that I already thumbed-up. 95% of the suggestions are already thumbed-up. If I already know about the show and like, then why keep suggesting it? I wish there was an option to tell TiVo suggestions to only suggest shows that have no thumb rating yet.

Of course, TiVo Suggestions still needs to be aware of thumbed-up programs to make intelligent suggestions. But please, don't suggest an already thumbed-up program!

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Since 7.2.2 for me the Tivo Suggestions have gone from suggesting what I might like to watch on live TV or what I might like to program to record in the next couple of days (chronological ordering rules) to a randomly ordered list of shows it might record.

So taking that in two views, I do want it to record thumbs-up shows into Now Playing but I am not interested in seeing them in the list. The list is already too long now that it is in random order.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Gospel said:


> I don't use TiVo suggestions at all anymore. At first, it was cool. But after a while of rating shows up or down, it kept suggesting shows that I already thumbed-up. 95% of the suggestions are already thumbed-up. If I already know about the show and like, then why keep suggesting it? I wish there was an option to tell TiVo suggestions to only suggest shows that have no thumb rating yet.
> 
> Of course, TiVo Suggestions still needs to be aware of thumbed-up programs to make intelligent suggestions. But please, don't suggest an already thumbed-up program!
> 
> ...


I have this problem too, especially with South Park. South Park is one of my favorite shows, so I want to give it a couple thumbs up so my Tivo can get an accurate view of what type of shows I like. However, because I give it the thumbs up, it records EVERY episode it can. With Comedy Central and UPN showing many repeat episode every week, I get a bunch of unwanted recordings. I only want to record the new episodes, which I do with the Season Pass. But I can't stop it from recording all the rest as suggestions unless I remove the thumbs up ratings.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree too many suggestions repeat my scheduled lists. And although I have limits (keep at most) of five because Tivo will sugget the same shows, I end up with 7 or 8 sometimes.
Pete


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I want it to record thumbed up shows as suggestions!

If it records a show I might like, I'll give it a thumb up in approval - if it then stopped recording them, what's the point? Every time it found something I liked it'd stop recording it! I'm not going to make EVERY show I like an SP.


----------

